# Fortunately, Unfortunately



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

To play you post a sentence starting with Fortunately if the last post was Unfortunately and vice-versa.

Ex: If I were to start out by saying:

*Fortunately, i've started some new games.*

Next person might say:

*Unfortunately, some of them suck.*

Next person might reply:

*Fortunately, we like to play them anyways.*

Next person could say:

*Unfortunately, I got caught playing them while at work.*

And so on and so forth.

Let's start off with...

*Fortunately, I got my grocery shopping done today.*


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately you aren't feeding me

Fortunately I can swing by for some food, Lisa


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, Tony can't follow directions!






Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Unfortunately you aren't feeding meFortunately I can swing by for some food, Lisa


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Fortunately, Jennifer can.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, I usually can't.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fortunately, Jennifer can.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Unfortunately, I usually can't. Fortunately, she did a good job!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, the noise was too loud for her to concentrate.

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Fortunately, she did a good job!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Unfortunately, the noise was too loud for her to concentrate. Fortunatley, she had earplugs


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately they were made of cheese!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Fortunately, the cheese ear plugs made a nice midnight snack.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fortunately, the cheese ear plugs made a nice midnight snack. Unfortunately, they smelled like feet


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Fortunately, I have a foot fetish.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fortunately, I have a foot fetish. Unfortunately, the guy's foot your rubbing is full of bunions! lol


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahh BLAME LIZ!!! She was the one who told me I needed to add one more line





FORTUNATELY, I clip my toenails


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, they require hedge trimmers due to their thickness.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, It would be cool to use the hedge trimmer on Lisa


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, there's nothing to be trimmed since my bush has already been whacked.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately the wasp sting is healing


----------



## przmaticprinces (Sep 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately the wasp sting is healing Unfortuantely we seem be stuck now.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, we have allot of brains here to unstick it


----------



## Sofia (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have work @7am, so I must depart MUT for now.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, MUT runs hot!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, Kim can just poor ice cold water over her PC to cool it down.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Unfortunately ...because of MUT running hot ...it overheats my PC!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately this is just a silly game!

Originally Posted by *Naturally* UNFORTUNATELY if Kim DID do that ..she'd have LOTS of explaining to do to boss!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't know how to respond to that.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, there IS no response.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have 3 more hours before quitting time.

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Fortunately, there IS no response.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, you have hot plans for the weekend!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, Flight Plan doesn't start until 7:20 pm. ARG!!!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Fortunately, you have hot plans for the weekend!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, you can grab a bite to eat before the show. (I plan on seeing this tonight also!)


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, it might be too scary for Cameron.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 24, 2005)

Fortunately, it's Friday!


----------



## litha (Sep 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, I must move this weekend.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Fortunately, I don't have to help you. (hee hee)


----------



## Marisol (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *litha* Unfortunately, I must move this weekend. Welcome to MUT!
Fortunately, its going to be a gorgeous weekend in the Bay Area.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't live in Cali.

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Welcome to MUT!
Fortunately, its going to be a gorgeous weekend in the Bay Area.


----------



## litha (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome. 

Fortunately, I have sold my house and have good weather to move.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, the weather isn't so good in Texas

Originally Posted by *litha* Thank you for the welcome. 
Fortunately, I have sold my house and have good weather to move.


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, summer is gone and it's cooling off.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Unfortunately, the weather isn't so good in Texas Fortunately, you are not near Rita. (I hope)


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

fortunatly, weather doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, this means no more beach for me unless I go away.


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

fortunatly i have an indoor swimming pool next door


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, you don't live next door to me. (wink)

Originally Posted by *justine_m* fortunatly i have an indoor swimming pool next door


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately we have a pool with solare heating that gets to 90F


----------



## Sofia (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I am quite envious of Tony and his pool.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately, he's having a pool party and we're all invited!


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, we would love RAISE THE ROOF (woop dere it is), but you all have to catch a PLANE here and it BYOB lol...

bring your own.................


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately I have my own beer.


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I am running out of Beer


----------



## Marisol (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunaltely, I have a stocked bar.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, we can't all afford plane tickets to Tony's, HOWEVER, he's paying for all of us TO COME!!!






























https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/claps.gif

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Fortunaltely, I have a stocked bar.


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately, we have our own plane LOL j/k


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I'm pissed off, thought you weren't kidding!!! Was packing my bags!!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately, we have our own plane LOL j/k


----------



## delirium (Sep 25, 2005)

unfortunatly I cant think what to say!


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately we have some nice users who can help you figure out what to say


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, I am not feeling "nice" right now because I ate too many chimichangas last night and now I have a gassy, achy tummy.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately if you keep eating those, you'll get fat real QUICK!!!





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, I am not feeling "nice" right now because I ate too many chimichangas last night and now I have a gassy, achy tummy.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, that would cause me to have to change my screen name.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately we could call you PHAT-Lisa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, that would cause me to have to change my screen name.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, PHAT stands for Poopy Headed Anus Turd which isn't very nice.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, you are always one step ahead of me!






Fortunately you are the only one that knows what PHAT stands for.





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, PHAT stands for Poopy Headed Anus Turd which isn't very nice.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, that is incorrect since you also know what it stands for but it doesn't stop you from calling me it.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately, I could call you FAT-Lisa! haaaaaaaaaaaaa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, that is incorrect since you also know what it stands for but it doesn't stop you from calling me it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, you won't be calling me anything for awhile as you seem to suddenly come down with a bad case of laryngitis.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Fortunately, I have this new PEN to write down these new names I can call you.











Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, you won't be calling me anything for awhile as you seem to suddenly come down with a bad case of laryngitis.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, that new pen of yours was defective and all the ink ended up squirting all over your new skirt.


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately, she can take that skirt off.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, she was arrested for indecent exposure since she wasn't wearing any panties.


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately, she had the panties on her head though


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately, she had the panties on her head though



(HAHAHA!! That reminds me of Raising Arizona. "Son, you got a panty on your head.")
Unfortunately, one of the guards snatched her panties off her head for his sniffing pleasure.


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately that gaurd had some scented wipes...LOL


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm not too happy you too are having all this fun at my expense -



(and I don't wear panties, I wear girdles)











Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately that gaurd had some scented wipes...LOL


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately, Jen is a fun person and loves it!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, she's been crying all night that the guard needed scented wipes for her girdle!!!








Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately, Jen is a fun person and loves it!


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately, the scented wipes are in a flowerly scent too


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Unfortunately, today she forgot her panties and girdle...








Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately, the scented wipes are in a flowerly scent too


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately, pantiLESS is cool!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, I seem to have missed all the fun around here and now my bum is all alone.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Furtunately, you are here to have some fun now!





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, I seem to have missed all the fun around here and now my bum is all alone.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, my idea of fun is sick and twisted.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately we all know that is your sense of humor and we all have the same sense of humor...haaaaaaaaaaaaa












Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, my idea of fun is sick and twisted.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately, you stopped laughing after I flung monkey poo at you.


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Fortunately I just went potty


----------



## Sofia (Sep 26, 2005)

Unfortunately it's raining here, so there goes my idea for a walking mini-workout before I get back to work.


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Fortunately, it rarely rains here


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2005)

Fortunately, we haven't had a big one in a w long time (knock on wood).


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Unfortunately I can't spell unfortunately lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Fortunately, you have a dictionary in front of you.


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, I havnt started playing this game before


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Unfortunately its the thickness not the length LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Fortunately, I prefer thickness over length.


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Unfortunatly, I somehow knew this LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Fortunately, you are a "know it all."


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Unfortunately, I know this LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Fortunately, you are writing a book to share your knowledge of all things with the rest of us.


----------



## Geek (Oct 5, 2005)

Unfortunlately I am in hotel tonight


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 6, 2005)

Fortunately we aren't with you! hahahahah

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Unfortunlately I am in hotel tonight


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2005)

LOL

Fortunately, I am returning on Friday


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL
Fortunately, I am returning on Friday

Unfortunately, I have to work Friday.


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2005)

Fortunately, Friday is BEER:30


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 6, 2005)

unfortunately, I don't have any beer.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Fortunately, Tony does! lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, beer gives me gas.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately you are back in the game!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Unfortunately, beer gives me gas.


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have to wake up at 4am to catch an early flight


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately, you will be kindly following the following advice on your flight...


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, I will protect the plane from terrorists


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 7, 2005)

fortuantely Tony's there to kick some ass


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have to fight them with my bear hands


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately, your bear hands are very strong and manly.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 7, 2005)

unfortunately they also have a fungus


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately, he is treating them with a fungal cream.


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately, it's not working well


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately, you finally realized that you were accidentally using your hemorrhoid cream instead of the fungal cream.


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Unfortunately I keep getting the unfortunately reply


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately he's not touching us with the hands that he's putting hemmorhoid cream on. EWWWW

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Unfortunately I keep getting the unfortunately reply


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Fortunately, hemorrhoid cream is versatile and also makes a good under eye cream, as well.


----------



## Geek (Oct 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, you have to apply it for me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Fortunately, you mean to the under eye area and not the rear area.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Unfortunately, I have bags under my eyes from lack of sleep.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Fortunately, you will soon be packing your bags for Mexico.


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, it's not quite warm enuf to swim in my pool


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

Fortunately, you have a pool.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 9, 2005)

Unfortunately its too damn cold in Connecticut now to swim!!!

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Fortunately, you have a pool.


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Fortunately, it has a heater for the SPA


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, I pee peed in your spa.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 14, 2005)

fortunately I wasn't there


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, Mambz was there but doesn't remember because she blocked it out.


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2005)

Fortunately, I jacked up the clorinator in my spa


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 15, 2005)

Unfortunately you are such a BRAGGER!!!!





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fortunately, I jacked up the clorinator in my spa


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2005)

Fortunately I only tell truths LOL


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

unfortunately I broke my phone today


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2005)

Fortunately, phones are cheap


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

unfortunately i'm broke


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

fortunately, Tony's a sugar daddy


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

unfortunately he's not sharing that "sugar".. lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* unfortunately he's not sharing that "sugar".. lol Fortunately, you can work for him - when he pimps lol


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

Unfortunately I'm already working a corner, sorry Tony.


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2005)

fortunately I have many corners


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* fortunately I have many corners




Unfortunately, you have to wear a "Big T - all the man for me" T-shirt


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

fortunately the saying is true(no faulty advertisements here)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* fortunately the saying is true(no faulty advertisements here) Unfortunately, its an XXXXXXL and mustard yellow color


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

Fortunately, the shirt came in handy when it started to rain enabling all his hos to get under the shirt with him.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, I didn't read any of the above posts, so I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Unfortunately, I didn't read any of the above posts, so I don't know what you guys are talking about. Fortunately, I did, so I am laughing hysterically


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, Anne was taken to a loony bin for her hysteria.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Fortunately, I think straitjackets are hot!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, the one you were put in had pee and poo stains all over it.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Fortunately, I am a contortionist and switched for a clean one


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

LMAO! Very clever!

Unfortunately, the pee and poo rubbed off on you.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Fortunately, a hot guy gave me a sponge bath.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

HEHEHEHE!

Unfortunately, he was gay.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

(ugh, talk about unfortunate!)

Fortunately, he had bad breath, so I wasn't into him anymore.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, he popped a Mentos in his mouth and freshened his breath making you want him again.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Fortunately, he turned out to be bi, so we made out anyways


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, for whoever just called me, I didn't pick up my phone. I was, too busy laughing out loud while reading these.


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2005)

Fortunately, It was only me calling lol


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

unfortunately you were calling her to give her a million dollars.. dang


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Fortunately, Sofia just won the Publishers Clearinghouse Sweepstakes.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, PCH has gone bankrupt from giving restitution for misleading advertising, and she doesn't get squat.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 26, 2005)

fortunately I sue PCH and recieve large sums of money.. WOO HOO


----------



## Geek (Oct 26, 2005)

unfortunately, you give it all to charity


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

Fortunately, she is not greedy but did keep a lil sumthin, sumthin for herself.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 27, 2005)

Unfortunately I squandered (sp?) my wealth betting on horse races


----------



## Sofia (Oct 27, 2005)

Fortunately, I won a bundle off some scratch &amp; win.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, the numbers were the evil numbers from Lost and now you have been cursed.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

fortunately she found a witch doctor who could reverse the curse and grant her health and happiness for the rest of her life.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

unfortunately the witch doctor died before she could reverse the curse.


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

fortunately the witch doctors apprentice could reverse the curse


----------



## Geek (Nov 7, 2005)

unfortunately, I hate doctors


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

fortunately, the doctor is also a therapist


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately the doctor sees another therapist for their therapy


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)

Unfortunately , their therapist has retired


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

fortunately, he has a friend who is a very good therapist.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately, he was outta town


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Fortunately, he was having a good time on his vacation.


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately his vacation ended early due to a hurricane


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

fortunately he didnt get hurt


----------



## redrocks (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately his cat did


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

fortuately the cat recovered


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately he died soon after the recovery.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

fortunately is was only his first life


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

(lol)

unfortunately he only had one life.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

fortunately he had a good life


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately people didnt know that.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

fortunately he didn't care what other people thought


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

unfortunately other people did.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

fortuately nobody listened to those people


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

unfortunately he was still dead


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Fortunately he had left a son behind to fill his paws.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

unfortunatley his son didnt do what he was supposed to.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Fortunately, he was neutered.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

unfortunately, it hurt.


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 10, 2005)

Fortunately, the owner found a Kangaroo and adopted it as their new house pet.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

unfortunately he escaped into the jungle.


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 16, 2005)

Fortunately Kanga found her way out of the jungle and back to her homeland in Germany.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately Kanga found herself longing once again for the jungle


----------



## MacForMe (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *terrigurl2004* Unfortunately Kanga found herself longing once again for the jungle Fortunately, she was very safe where she was.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 16, 2005)

Unfortunately it was a false sense of security


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Fortunately, I will not let this thread die.


----------



## looooch (Jan 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't know how to continue this thread


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *looooch* Unfortunately, I don't know how to continue this thread Fortunately KittySkyfish knows how to sew and use a thread wisely...


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

unfortunately there is nothing to sew or thread right now


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

fortunately, i have some ripped pants that you can sew.


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, i'd have to get someone else to sew those for you


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

Fortunately, I love to sew..........I can sew those pants for you.


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 24, 2006)

Unfortunatly, I can't sew those pants for you


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fortunately, someone else can sew them.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

Fortunately, we have stores and you can buy another pair of pants!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't have any money to buy pants.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Fortunately, i'm having a no pants allowed party and you're invited.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Unfortunately I can't afford the plane ticket!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

Fortunately, I am RAOKing you a plane ticket so you can come to my no pants allowed party.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Unfortunately I wasn't invited!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 15, 2006)

Fortunately, i'm sending you an invitation out right now.


----------



## Ley (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately my dog eats the mail


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

Fortunately, you don't get checks in the mail.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, you get alot of junk mail instead.


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Fortunately, my dog eats the junk mail too!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, it gives him an itchy, poopy butt that he rubs on your carpet.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Fortunately, I have some carpet cleaner that will get the poop off.


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately the rubber gloves have ran out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

Fortunately, you have some XL condoms that make great mittens.


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, they're needed elsewhere


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Fortunately, you just found out you're pregnant so now you don't need the condoms and can use them on your hands instead.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, someone else needs them right now.


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

Fortunately they are lucky to need them right now


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, she wants an abortion


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Fortunately there's a clinic nearby


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, her mother doesn't let her go to the clinic


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Fortunately, her sister makes an alibi


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

Unfortunately her sister can't get off work


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fortunately, her sister got fired.


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, the clinic is booked up for 20 weeks


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Fortunately, she found another clinic.


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Unfortunately it is 1000 miles away


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Fortunately, she has a very fast car.


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

Unfortunately that fast car has no tires!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Fortunately, she called her friend whose car has tires.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, that friend has an enemy that slashed her tires.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Fortunately, she has another friend whose tires weren't slashed.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, that friend's car is in shop getting it's tires rotated.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Fortunately, that friend also has a motorcycle.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately, that friend is a redneck and their motorcycle looks like this...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Fortunately, she is also a redneck and loves his motorcycle.


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

Unfortunately he has to work on the ranch all month


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Fortunately, she found another redneck who doesn't have to work on a ranch.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, that redneck is gonna charge her 50 dollars


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 30, 2006)

Fortunately, he is not going to charge her $5,000.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, the "50 dolla make you holla" charge didn't come with a "happy ending".


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Fortunately, there was a backup plan!!


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, the blackup plan had many flaws!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Fortunately, she could do it herself.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Unfortunately, she doesn't have the required tools.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 7, 2006)

Fortunately, the required tools can be strapped on.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, the straps broke.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

Fortunately, she was able to accomplish the job before they broke.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, she still wanted more.

(Yeah, I see where this was headed!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

(LOL A!)

Fortunately, her husband let her use his tool which was a hammer and he even let her have a few extra screws.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, her husband also let the lady next door have a "few extra screws" too, lol


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Fortunately, his wife didn't really care.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, her husband cared and he's PISSED


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

Fortunately, he is a 90lb wimp


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 22, 2006)

Unfortunately, he has a killer dog named Cujo.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

Fortunately Cujo is on a big chain in the back yard


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, the chain is long and reaches all the way to the next door lady's front door so she is trapped inside.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

Fortunately for the neighbor there is a back door


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is a bag of flaming poo on the back door step.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 24, 2006)

Fortunately there is a fire extinguisher handy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is still a bag of poo on the back door step.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 24, 2006)

Fortunately, the neigbor is a championship long jumper and can leap over it effortlessly!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is a heard of snails(yea snails) just beyond the poo in the line of jumping...


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Fortunately, the snails did not get crushed in the process of the amazing jump...


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

unfortunetly the amazing jump ended with a srumble and fall...sending the snails stampeeding?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

(LOL at the mental picture i'm having!)

Fortunately, there were some gaucho grasshoppers nearby who were able to calm the stampede and corral the snails.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, the neighbors skirt got cought on the door as she jumped


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Fortunately for the men in the neighborhood, it was revealed that she wasn't wearing any panties when her skirt ripped!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, her tampon string was now visible.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

Fortunately the neighborhood men were not wareing there glasses and couldent see that clearly...


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, one of the neighbor boys was playing with his parents new video camera and caught the whole thing on tape, snails and all!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

Fortunately, the 6 oclock news bought the vidio tape from the boy


----------



## LilDee (Sep 3, 2006)

unfortunately it rained that evening so the whole neighborhood was watching the news


----------



## pla4u (Sep 4, 2006)

Fortunately, they cencerd out the part with the string...


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, the tape ended up all over the internet, un-censored!


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

Fortunately, she sued the porn broker who sold it uncensored, and won.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, the Lawers got all the money


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

Fortunately, I got to see it before they pulled it from the internet!!!!


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fortunately, I got to see it before they pulled it from the internet!!!!












Unfortunately my mother-in-law caught me watching it on my laptop.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Fortunately, she didn't mind and wanted to watch it, too.


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, my laptop crashed right as the snails started stampeeding


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

fortunatly, my cousin in the east has an extra copy to send me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's a bad copy so we were not able to view it.


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 17, 2006)

fortunatly, my security cameras outside caught the action


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

unfortunatly the cameras also cought me sneeking out


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

fortunatly, im hiding behind a bush


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

unfortunatly, the bush is on fire from sparks that came from from the flamming bag of poo


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2006)

Fortunately, i'm wearing my fire-proof suit.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 24, 2006)

Unfortunatly, it was just the display for fire-proof suits...not the real thing.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

Fortunately, I got out of the fake fire proof suit befor I got burned..


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, I had decided to go commando and braless today.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Fortunately i managed to dart through an open doorway before anyone looked my way...


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

unfortunately, that open doorway led right onto a fire escape above a huge crowd


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Fortunately the croud thought I was the hired entertainer


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, I was so scared that I peed all over them.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

Fortunately, the rain of pee helped put out some of the smoldering fire.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Unfortunately it got some of the cops and they got MAD!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Fortunately, it didn't get on their donuts so it was all good.


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, they dropped their doughnuts in a puddle of pee.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

Fortunetly the cops were to fat to run fast enough to catch me


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

unfortunately, the fat cops were in the way so i couldn't run either!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

Fortunetly they all looked happy when they saw me they started smilling !


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

unfortunately, when they looked, i recognized some of them!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

Fortunetly I knew I had some dirt on them they wouldent want known...


----------



## Anna (Oct 28, 2006)

unfortunatley i cant find my keys


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 29, 2006)

fortunately, i remembered i didn't drive today


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

unfortunately, i dont have cabfair as I left all my money with my clothes...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2006)

Fortunately, I still had my running shoes on so that's what I did, run.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 29, 2006)

Unfortunately my shoe laces were undone and I tripped while trying to run.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Fortunately, somone caught me before I hit the ground and hurt myself


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, they manipulated my mango in the process.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Fortunately, I was able to regain my footing and keep running before any more manipulating could take place


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, I couldn't stop thinking about it and felt so violated.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Fortunately, I hit him with the brick I thrue at him


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunately he threw the brick back at me and hit me in the head


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Fortunately, it knocked an abscessed tooth that had been giving me horrible pain out of my mouth.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunately the dentist office is closed today


----------



## pla4u (Nov 1, 2006)

Fortunetly , I knew a dentist that lived in near by .


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

Unfortunately, he's gone hysterical from sniffing too much laughing gas.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 2, 2006)

fortunately, theres enough Laughing gas left for both me and the cops on my tail


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 4, 2006)

unfortunately, when i woke up from the laughing gas i had no teeth left.


----------



## abesmom (Nov 4, 2006)

Fortunately all I have in my fridge is applesauce


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, it's been in there for over a year.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

Fortunately it was way in the back and froze so nothing was growing on it...


----------



## Anika_1 (Nov 4, 2006)

unfortunately, the old apple sauce really stank,


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 7, 2006)

Fortunately I had won a lifetime supply of pudding on a game show last week.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 7, 2006)

unfortunetly ..all I have are chopsticks to eat the pudding with


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)

Fortunately, I was able to hollow out the chopsticks and slurp the pudding up through them.


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, I did a crapy job and got splinters! (Ouch! My tongue!!!!)


----------



## Shelley (Nov 11, 2006)

Fortunately an off duty nurse came by and pulled out the splinters.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

unfortunately she asked for my health insurance card


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 13, 2006)

Fortunately, it wasn't really a nurse it was a stripper dressed as a nurse and when she asked for my health card she was just role playing! (What? It could happen!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

LOL Very nice! Unfortunately, she would not make sexy time with me.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

Fortunately, here assistant was more than willing


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 13, 2006)

(ROTFL! "sexy time")

Unfortunately, her assistant was number 83 prostitute in all of USA!!


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

Fortunately she had a clean bill of health


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Unfortunately, she didn't know her day was coming soon...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2007)

Fortunately, her day was a very relaxing one at the spa.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Unfortunately she fell asleep in the tanning bed.




*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2007)

Fortunately, it had a timer and turned off before frying her to death.


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, she came out looking like a leathery piece of beef jerky...


----------



## charish (Feb 3, 2007)

fortuately she had someone to massage her w/ lotion


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

Unfortunately the masseuse didn't use gloves and had a contageous fungal infection on their palms


----------

